# Bathing



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Since moving to Austin, I've been washing Buggi less- no road salts or chemicals since there is no snow, so I really only bathe him every two months or so, regular brushing and regular dremeling. 

Is there a set schedule or anything that I should adhere to in warm climates? What about during this major shedding season?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I bathe Lucy maybe 2 or 3 times a year. She really doesn't even need it then, but she gets it.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I've read that it's safe for their coats to wash them regularly, but I've also read that you shouldn't bathe them frequently because it causes an imbalance in their oils... Just want to do the best thing. I've also read to avoid conditioners on shepherds as it can potentially clog their pores. 

He doesn't ever smell bad, I just don't really know what regiment to follow. Before we moved, I wanted to keep all the road salt and crap off him as much as possible. He goes everywhere with me, so he's exposed to a lot. Now that we don't have to deal with snow, I am thrown for a loop. Not used to this two-season environment. It's summer for 6 months and fall for 6 months lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado only gets a bath when he really needs it, mostly because he rolled in something unmentionable  Thankfully that's only maybe 4 times a year. 

He smells so good and is SO soft after his bath though sometimes I consider doing it more for selfish reasons lol


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh they're so soft when clean. I think I'll just wash him every other month unless we are creek hopping or at the lake. I always bathe him after those activities. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Haven't given mine a bath in over a year and she looks great.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Because Hondo's a LH - I bathe him all the time. We have gumbo dirt here. When it rains, it becomes like glue and sticks all in his butt puffs and the hair under his belly. I'll rinse him often, but bathing him gets him smelling good.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah we just have limestone and chalk. Not much clay here. When we go to Wichita Falls for work, he gets a bath. Thank god for rental trucks- that red clay gets EVERYWHERE. especially when it rains. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think i give my dog a bath 2 to 3 times a year. in the summer
he's sprayed with the hose often. he likes being sprayed with
the hose. i use natural or organic shampoo.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I bathe Rafi when he needs it which is usually once or twice a year and always in the warmer months.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We use grooming wipes on him a lot. He loves it when I clean the eye boogers every morning. 

It sounds like its okay to wash him "as needed" and as often or infrequently as I want. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I have not bathed Diesel yet but I know it is going to be a chore! I think he stinks right now (Frito toes is what we call the smell.... LOL) We tried to towel him off when coming in from the rain over the weekend... I now have several small towels... LOL He took the towel and ran it was hilarious but tells me being dried is going to be a handful! It was fun to him and I may have reinforced a bad behavior I will regret later but he had so much fun me chasing him around to get that towel back and ripping pieces of it off


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

How Often Should You Bathe Your Pet?


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol we call them frito toes, too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Buggi is rarely ever itchy, and he isn't prone to cedar fever or any of the other allergies that our schnoodle has. The schnood gets a bath every 3 days, but he fits in the sink so it is a piece of cake. 

I just don't wanna screw up his skin by washing him too much. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I bathe my pup (15weeks old) every few days. Shampoo and conditioner and thorough rinse. I'll probably continue this frequency until I move him outside into his kennel in which case it will be a weekly task.


----------

